# Buscando conector para fuente alimentación.



## Meta (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola:

Estoy buscando conector macho y otro hembra como puedes ver en la foto. Bueno, en la foto solo ve ven machos, me falta la hembra en formato para circuito impreso.














No se como se llama en Proteus 7.4 SP3 para encontrarlo, la hembra es para el PCB, el macho para la fuente de alimentación a parte.

Saludo.


----------



## Vick (Mar 26, 2009)

Esos conectores se llaman plug y jack (macho y hembra respectivamente) y me parece que proteus no los tiene, o al menos no logro encontrarlos...

Aca alguien dejó unas librerías para proteus y mencionó que tiene plugs, no las he descargado, checa si te sirven...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/aporte-librerias-proteus-18793/

Saludos...


----------

